# On road tracks in Georgia or northern Florida



## Qball41 (May 6, 2011)

Work may require a move to southern Georgia. I'm trying to find out if there are any on road r/c tracks in southern Georgia (south of Savannah) or in northern Florida.

Please share any you may know of.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I hate to hear that you may need to move. But if you do, best of luck.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Hard to believe no RC racers able to provide info on tracks in GA or FL. 

Maybe there aren't any???????


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.rctech.net/forum/georgia-racing-77/


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

There is going to be a HUGE on-road race in Orlando on the week of Jan. 29 through Feb. 3.


*The 2013 Snowbird Nationals will be the 19th Annual.*


----------

